# How late can you do a walk away split?



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

Someone from your state will have to chime in. In Texas, I can do split as late as Oct and still survive winter!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Will you be purchasing a queen for the split, or planning to let the queenless split raise their own queen? Makes a big difference, especially in your location.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Mike Gillmore said:


> Will you be purchasing a queen for the split, or planning to let the queenless split raise their own queen? Makes a big difference, especially in your location.


I always assumed a walk away was just that. Split it and walk away for a few weeks and let the colony raise their own.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I never do one later than 6:00 PM. I find I am too hungry if I do it later and cannot concentrate through the hunger. 

For me it is 4the of July

And Yes your definition is an actual walk away split.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Aroc said:


> I always assumed a walk away was just that. Split it and walk away for a few weeks and let the colony raise their own.


Guess that answers the question. Just narrowing it down.
We'll see what the locals in MT recommend.


----------

